
Panama Papers Dataset 2016 - amaboura
https://github.com/amaboura/panama-papers-dataset-2016
======
hosay123
This isn't the data, it looks like data about the stories ICIJ have decided to
publish, which, having led with a bunch of anti-Putin stories in our media
despite Putin having no direct involvement, totally relegates to zero their
reputation for doing a balanced job of handling the data.

Just give us the unredacted data otherwise we'll presume it is only being used
as an instrument of propaganda, because you've already used it that way

Save the predictable accusations, I'm a British citizen depressed the BBC News
site will be unreadable for another 6 months thanks to Brexit and this kind of
crap

~~~
amaboura
I have no intention nor interest to achieve propaganda, this is just a
_snapshot_ of the data _released_ in the ICIJ website,and was made for a data
analysis course I am working on. If you want the full data, my guess is you
have to wait for ICIJ to do so.

~~~
studentrob
I think your title could be a little more descriptive

------
wslh
This post deserves a downvote because it is clickbait in HN. I flagged it.

